# Continued discussion from how high can your Ga16 rev?



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=75939

Yes. FF cars due have a tendency to UNDERSTEER, but unlike most people think, its not because of the weight in the front. It because when you accelerate out of the corner, all the weight of your car shifts to the back not giving you any traction on yuur front tires.>>>>>UNDERSTEER. My problem is that when i come into the corner, i have no weight in the back of my car to keep it planted around the turn.

POST EDIT...........F**** DISLEXIA ....my bad


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If your FWD car oversteers out of corners with application of the throttle, something is out of whack.

Oversteer= Back wants to pass the front. Also referred to as "loose" by the roundy round racers.
Understeer= Front pushes to the outside. Known as "push" to the NASCAR bunch. 

Are you getting the 2 confused somehow?


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

no, it breaks loose right before throtle application. ight befoe the apex.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

then something is wrong with either your suspension set up or driving style. if you took the correct line, and applied the trottle correctly you should have very slight wheel spin. 

and the weight of the car does not shift dramatically enough to counter act the weight at the front, well on most moderately powered FWD cars anyways.

to counter-act your weight problem, try reducing the center of gravity, and then reducing your chassis flex. because even if the weight shift is not the biggest reason for understeer, chassis flex is. 

a proper suspension/ tire set up should fix your problem. But only if the wallet is deep enough


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think maybe he's talking about drop throttle oversteer. Some more clarity on this would help us out.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

FCS said:


> I think maybe he's talking about drop throttle oversteer. Some more clarity on this would help us out.


 definetly..

from what you are speaking off, your suspension is waay too soft for the type of driving you are doing.
learn the characteristics of your car and how it handles before you attempt to tune the suspesion, becuase if you know your car stock you will be able to tell wheterh or not you are off-line or have a serious problem


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

no, its not drop throtle oversteer, it usuall happenes as the car is neither accelerating, nor decelerating, and by far my suspension is way to soft for the type of driving i am doing.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

what do you mean by wheel spin? the kind under power( as in a burn out) or the kind that comes when you near the holding limits of your tyres?


----------

